# Glock 20



## Trophy buck (Sep 23, 2015)

Just got me a glock 20 to carry while hunting. What kind of ammo do I need to have for it?


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 23, 2015)

I would go with Underwood or Buffalo Bore, around 200gr.  That stuff utilizes the potential of 10mm.  Most other stuff doesn't.

I would suggest something like this:

https://www.underwoodammo.com/10mm-auto-200-grain-hard-cast-flat-nose/


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Sep 24, 2015)

I use jacketed hollowpoints like these.

https://www.underwoodammo.com/10mm-auto-200-grain-xtp-jacketed-hollow-point/

I shot a big doe last year and had a complete passthrough and a very short & distinct blood trail.

I'm not sure if those hardcast flat nose mentioned in the post above are legal hunting loads. They must expand


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 24, 2015)

The hardcast bullets do expand.  At least when hitting bone.

But the question is:  Would a GW consider them to be expanding bullets.

So, to avoid having to convince a judge that they are in fact expanding bullets, it would be legally safer to use hollowpoints.  After all, everyone considers them to be expanding bullets, and that's what counts.


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 25, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> I would go with Underwood or Buffalo bore, around 200gr.  That stuff utilizes the potential of 10mm.  Most other stuff doesn't.
> 
> I would suggest something like this:
> 
> https://www.underwoodammo.com/10mm-auto-200-grain-hard-cast-flat-nose/<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


+1 for Buffalo.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Underwood Hardcast or Underwood XTP, based on your preference.  I carry HC as it is an expanding bullet, but yes, the real issue is would the GW agree.  IMO Buffalo Bore has gone downhill.  Underwood is amazing stuff.  All I shoot out of my G29.  The XTP's will leave your barrel cleaner though than the HC.  You can shoot them out of your factory barrel, but I don't just because.  Leave my factory barrel for jacketed stuff.


----------



## Trophy buck (Oct 1, 2015)

Did you guys change your recoil springs?


----------



## TomC (Oct 1, 2015)

No need to change springs.........order a 6"KKM barrel and some Underwood as mentioned above.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Oct 1, 2015)

I had to change springs to get the hardcast to cycle reliably in my g29, but maybe a g20 will handle them differently. Not sure. The XTPs are fine with factory.


----------



## Bo D (Nov 8, 2015)

Underwoods XTP 200g on mine.
I put a 22lb spring and tungsten rod.


----------

